# Wrong number ROPs in different version GPU-Z



## a1exis (Sep 2, 2011)

*why gpu-z specifies a different number of ROPs?*






in version
3.9
4.0
4.3
4.4
4.5
4.6
4.7
4.8
4.9
5.0
5.1
write 16 ROPs
and in version:
5.2
5.3
5.4
5.5
write 8 ROPs


----------



## PHaS3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Obviously the detection was fixed by W1zzard... 

From AMD's site:

ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5650 GPU Specifications 

    627 million 40nm transistors
    TeraScale 2 Unified Processing Architecture
        400 Stream Processing Units
        20 Texture Units
        32 Z/Stencil ROP Units
        8 Color ROP Units

http://www.amd.com/uk/products/notebook/graphics/ati-mobility-hd-5700/pages/hd-5650-specs.aspx


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 2, 2011)

PHaS3 said:


> Obviously the detection was fixed by W1zzard...
> 
> From AMD's site:
> 
> ...



I am impressed you found out which card this was about


----------



## PHaS3 (Sep 2, 2011)

lol thanks... kinda says so in his screenshot


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 2, 2011)

PHaS3 said:


> lol thanks... kinda says so in his screenshot



Ah, guess work proxy is blocking more and more these days


----------

